# مصانع علب الحديد ذات القطعتين



## سحاب اليمن (15 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عضو جديد هنا في المنتدى واعمل في شركة لصناعة العلب ذات القطعيتن .. وبدات العمل معاهم كمشغل الات والان ولله الحمد اترقيت لوظيفة مهندس انتاج, وعندي طلب اذا امكن تساعدونا فيه 
ياريت حد لو عنده كتب او مراجع تساعدنا في هذه الوظيفة ممن لديهم خبرة في هذا المجال ..
وشكرا جزيلا


----------

